# Compressor takes a break



## DavodD (Mar 6, 2016)

I bought a kobalt 25 gal. 1.8 hp compressor. Within a month of very light use it was stolen. I found out a guy jad it at a motel so i went and got it. Does not look as if it were used but it fills to around 80psi and cuts off. After a break it kicks back on and f ills to around 150. The pressure switch is good and im kinda at a loss as to what the next step should be. Its an inexpensive compressor so really not like im out much but its only a few months old. After contacting lowes/kobalt about it several times either i am going to fix it or scrap it. Can someone please give me a little insight as what i should be checking for next. I have rebuilt pumps but dont know alot about electric motors.


----------



## Osviur (Sep 7, 2015)

*Compressor*

Hi DavodD

It seems to be an overload problem related to a motor with internally thermal protection.
May be a low level oil in the compressor, lost during the illegal tranportation, present an abnormal resistance to turn. During the initial run, the motor overcomes the extra resistance and a low compression work. As the air pressure increases, the total load reach a point that forces the motor to demand a current that exceds the maximun allowable, tripping the internal thermal protector. After some minutes the motor cools down, the protector resets , the motor starts and completes the air charge. 

if the compressor is a belt driven one, it is very easy to take the belt out, and manually check if it turns free during the non compression time. Direct driven are very similar but a little harder to check.

I hope this idea be helpful to solve the problem.


----------

